

Scott Chacon, CIO of Github, The Future Of Work [video] - shakes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEUgXRSSREA&feature=youtu.be

======
davidstanley01
great talk

~~~
mkoble11
He really has a lot of great thoughts/questions in it. Especially with regard
to management & how we could create software can ease their burden so they can
focus on more interesting work.

